# Erm... Tortoise ejaculated during his bath? o.o



## Kailey (Aug 13, 2013)

So, while I was giving my 2yo russian tortoise his bath today, I noticed what I thought was just poop coming out from his tail. After a minute or so, I noticed it hadn't passed and he was sort of rocking from side to side. At that point I realized that it was definitely not poop that was coming out of his tail. After googling tortoise anatomy, I can definitely confirm this fact. Initially, I thought what came out was just urates like usual but upon examination it looked NOTHING like urates. It was milky and very mucousy and there was a lot of it. Needless to say, things have been awkward between us since.
Has this happened to anyone else before? Should I be worried?


----------



## Beck (Aug 13, 2013)

"Needless to say, things have been awkward between us since."

Have I said before, how much I love these threads?! I. Love. These. Threads.

From what I gather, you have nothing to worry about. In fact, you should be happy it was in his bath and so easy to clean up. Apparently someone's tort has a Hello Kitty "Wanky Blanky" (their term, not mine), which sounds more difficult to clean.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 13, 2013)

Rather than ejaculate, it was probably a mucous-y discharge associated with flagellates. Take a sample to the vet and ask them to check for flagellates.


----------



## laney (Aug 13, 2013)

Beck said:


> "Needless to say, things have been awkward between us since."
> 
> Have I said before, how much I love these threads?! I. Love. These. Threads.
> 
> From what I gather, you have nothing to worry about. In fact, you should be happy it was in his bath and so easy to clean up. Apparently someone's tort has a Hello Kitty "Wanky Blanky" (their term, not mine), which sounds more difficult to clean.



Haha yes it is difficult, sometimes I have to wear a biohazard suit   have tried giving him a different one but oh boy won't do that again what a tantrum he had! Oh how I miss the days when our only awkwardness was at bath time lol


----------

